# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Почему мужчиной быть тяжелее чем женщиной. 100 причин

## Akasey

*Почему мужчиной быть тяжелее чем женщиной*

На мужском теле меньше мест, куда можно что-нибудь спрятать.
2. По статистике женщины живут дольше мужчин, хотя никаких физиологических оправданий тому современная наука так и не обнаружила.
3. Женщины не болеют простатитом и им не грозит импотенция.
4. Женщинам не грозит ранняя лысина. Поздняя, впрочем, тоже.
5. По статистике женщины страдают алкоголизмом ничуть не реже мужчин, но ограничивают в выпивке почему-то именно нас.
6. Мужские соски бесполезны и с точки зрения секса, и с точки зрения биологической целесообразности. А иногда так хочется покормить кого-нибудь грудью!
7. Мы не можем решить проблему, просто заплакав.
8. У нас чаще бывают грязные ногти.
9. И мы не можем закрасить их красным лаком.
10. Нам никогда не дарят цветы. Если только это не наши собственные похороны.
11. Нам нельзя царапаться во время оргазма. Кусаться тоже не рекомендуется. А женщинам можно!
12. После оргазма нам обязательно приходится что-нибудь мыть, чистить или выбрасывать.
13. В отличие от женщин, у мужчин нет многоразовых противозачаточных средств.
14. Мы никогда наверняка не знаем, проглотила ли наша партнерша перед сексом противозачаточную таблетку или нет. Это знают только женщины.
15. После оргазма (и после того, как пришлось что-то мыть, чистить или выбрасывать) у нас не может быть сразу же еще одного оргазма. Даже если очень хочется.
16. У нас нет уважительной причины для того, чтобы четыре дня из каждых двадцати восьми пребывать в плохом настроении, капризничать и вести себя иррационально.
17. У нас нет уважительной причины для того, чтобы сильно прибавить в весе после рождения первого ребенка.
18. Когда мы прибавляем в весе, ни одна из частей тела, делающих нас сексуальнее, не увеличивается в объеме.
19. Даже если мужчина растолстеет так, что станет похож на женщину на девятом месяце беременности, в метро ему все равно никто не уступит место.
20. Нам никогда не платят алиментов.
21. У нас не бывает выбора, что надеть юбку или брюки.
22. На самом деле, можно выбрать юбку. Но она обязательно должна быть в клетку, как у шотландцев иначе примут за представителя сексуального меньшинства (которых большинство в мире моды, кинокритики и шоу-бизнеса). Да и в клетчатой юбке сойти за шотландца трудно. Поэтому приходится покупать волынку.
23. Нам нужно брить только одну часть тела, зато каждый день. В противном случае быстро становишься похожим на Григория Распутина или на автора книги “Капитал”. 24. Если мужчина все-таки решится пойти по стопам основоположника марксизма, у его подруги непременно обнаружится аллергия на щетину. А кто, спрашивается, так восхищался небритостью Джорджа Клуни?!
25. Любого мужчину могут ударить между ног.
26. Когда женщина бьет мужчину, он не может дать ей сдачи. Это закон, который нельзя нарушать, даже если она бьет ниже пояса, то есть между ног. И где же закон, позволяющий нам в таком случае хотя бы ущипнуть ее за грудь? Нет такого закона!
27. Хваленая мужская эрекция часто не связана с сексуальным возбуждением и порой настигает нас в самых неподходящих местах. Например, в бассейне, тренажерном зале или на кладбище.
28. У нас больше шансов разбогатеть и, соответственно, больше шансов стать жертвой рэкета или ограбления. А вот изнасилование нам не грозит!
29. Женщины зарабатывают больше мужчин в самых легких и приятных сферах экономики. Например, в индустрии моды. Или порнобизнесе. А ведь женщинам работать там гораздо легче!
30. Только мужской пол обладает способностью к рациональному мышлению. Поэтому все самые важные и ответственные решения приходится принимать именно нам.
31. Если мужчина сегодня с утра неважно выглядит, он, в отличие от женщины, не может быстро изменить ситуацию к лучшему при помощи набора лакокрасочных материалов, расфасованных по разным (но одинаково дорогим) флаконам, пузырькам и тюбикам. Единственное исключение морг.
32. Если мужчина не отличается ни развитым интеллектом, ни быстротой ума и вообще лишен какой бы то ни было природной сообразительности, он не может обернуть все это в свою пользу, просто надев обтягивающую майку. Исключение Мистер Олимпия (титул чемпиона по бодибилдингу).
33. Мы не можем носить на себе золото и бриллианты. Исключение Семен Семеныч Горбунков.
34. Нам не дарят кольца и сережки, кулоны и браслеты, золото и бриллианты. Семен Семеныч Горбунков не исключение.
35. К нашим ногам не швыряют соболя и сто долларовые купюры.
36. Нам не предлагают тур вальса. Исключение гей-клуб.
37. За нами не гонятся по улице с криком: “Не дадите свой телефончик?”
38. У нас не спрашивают: “А что вы делаете сегодня вечером?”
39. Нас не угощают выпивкой только за то, что у нас длинные ноги и упругие ягодицы. Исключение гей-бар.
40. Мужчина может проколоть себе пупок, сосок или язык. Но это будет говорить не о вольном нраве и любви к приключениям, как у женщин, а о том, что этот мужчина идиот. Исключение представители сексуального меньшинства и звезды шоу-бизнеса.
41. Каждый из нас катался на велосипеде. И у каждого на пути оказывался посторонний предмет, который невозможно было объехать. Подчиняясь неумолимым физическим законам, тело продолжало движение, и после столкновения попадало с мягкого сиденья на железную трубу, именуемую рамой. Результат см. пункт 25. А дамские велосипеды делают без рамы!
42. Женщинам не грозят травмы, получаемые при оральном сексе с неопытной партнершей, неаккуратном обращении с молнией на брюках и неправильно пристегнутом страховочном тросе при прыжке с тарзанки. После этого они еще смеют утверждать, что больнее всего на свете рожать ребенка!
43. В туалете мы постоянно рискуем забрызгать себе ботинки.
44. Рано или поздно в жизни каждого мужчины наступает момент, когда приходится вместе с женщиной таскаться по магазинам.
45. А также смотреть вместе с ней фигурное катание.
46. А также посещать театры.
47. И приезжать по праздникам к теще на обед.
48. У женщин не бывает тещи!
49. Нам трудно найти себе хорошие ботинки.
50. Нам надо покупать носки.

----------


## Akasey

51. И стирать их!
52. У нас нет сексуального нижнего белья . Все, что у нас есть это те трусы, которые на текущий момент признаны самыми свежими.
53. Более того: если мужчина одевается стильно и сексуально, его обязательно примут за представителя сексуального меньшинства. У женщин же все в точности наоборот.
54. Женщинам не надо учиться завязывать галстук.
55. Женщину невозможно морально уничтожить непристойным замечанием о недостаточном размере ее полового органа.
56. Мы не можем увеличить себе грудь при помощи силиконовых имплантатов.
57. Женщинам не надо выдергивать волоски из ноздрей!
58. Женщинам можно появляться за минуту до начала собственной свадьбы. Нам же приходится к тому времени торчать перед ЗАГСом в дурацком костюме уже целый час!
59. Кроме того, женские приготовления к свадьбе включают в себя развеселые вечеринки с подружками, на которых все искренне поздравляют невесту. Мужской предсвадебный ритуал сводится к систематическому унижению жениха его верными друзьями, пытающимися всеми силами предотвратить неотвратимо надвигающееся роковое событие.
60. Женщины обычно концентрируют всю свою любовь на одном предмете. А нам приходится разрываться между подругой/женой и любимой футбольной командой. Иногда сюда еще вклинивается новенький “Фольксваген Пассат”.
61. Вдобавок к высшему образованию настоящий мужчина должен знать все о машинах, владеть навыками электромонтера, плотника и сантехника, а также профессионально разбираться в музыке и кино. Женщине достаточно знаний о том, какой фасон блузок носят в этом сезоне и какой крем новой линии “Л’Ореаль” полагается втирать в себя в данное время суток. Для этого не требуется даже церковно-приходской школы вполне хватает глянцевых женских журналов.
62. Плюс к тому с недавних пор мы еще должны готовить, стирать и мыть полы! Откажемся обвинят в мужском шовинизме.
63. Женщин никогда не обвиняют в мужском шовинизме!
64. Мужчинам приходится мириться с тем фактом, что женщины достигают пика сексуальности в том возрасте, когда пора уже думать о страховании жизни. Детей.
65. Мужчины выдумывают все слова. А женщины просто переводят их в женский род!
66. Хотя модели уже давно дефилируют по подиуму с открытой грудью, таращиться на декольте собеседницы почему-то по-прежнему считается неприличным. Ну кто ставит на стол торт, требуя при этом не есть сладкого?
67. Так как художественный вкус у мужчин от природы более развит, чем у женщин, нам труднее найти в видеопрокате приличный фильм. Зато она, не раздумывая, в десятый раз снимает с полки “Сбежавшую невесту”.
68. То, что по габаритам мы, в среднем, крупнее женщин, делает нас более удобной мишенью для пролетающего над нами голубя, который давно терпел специально ради такого случая.
69. Мужчины авторы большинства изобретений, великих открытий и шедевров искусства. Соответственно, на нас возлагают больше надежд!
70. Когда возникает необходимость обратиться к автомеханику или компьютерному специалисту, приходится терпеть на себе презрительные женские взгляды: ведь считается, что настоящий мужчина должен во всем этом “железе”разбираться сам.
71. Женщине намного проще овладеть тонкостями самой древней профессии.
72. А платим все равно мы!
73. Наши детские мечты полететь в космос или выиграть президентские выборы практически недостижимы. Тогда как женщине достичь своей цели стать медсестрой, стюардессой или просто матерью в сотню раз проще.
74. У нас ни при каких обстоятельствах не получится моментально организовать добровольное общество желающих вступить с нами в половую связь, просто зайдя в ночной клуб после 22.30 и ослепительно улыбнувшись.
75. В лыжном марафоне мы бежим на двадцать километров больше.
76. А многоборье? Почему у них всего семь видов спорта, а у нас десять? Ведь денежная премия за золотую олимпийскую медаль у женщин такая же, как и у мужчин!
77. У мужчин во время драки считается предпочтительным колотить друг друга по голове пивными бутылками, а это более чревато тяжкими телесными повреждениями, чем принятые у женщин визг и хватание противника за волосы.
78. Мужской половой гормон тестостерон, если его выделить в чистом виде, представляет собой прямой аналог гремучей смеси героина и кокаина в соотношении 50 на 50. Как будто к гениталиям привязали струну и весь день таскают за нее в разные стороны вот как он действует. И мы еще умудряемся в таких условиях мыслить рационально!
79. У женщин гораздо более богатая палитра спиртных напитков: ликеры, коктейли и прочие мартини с морковным соком. Все это на вкус, безусловно, проигрывает старому доброму ершу, но дело в принципе!
80. Более низкая восприимчивость мужчин к алкоголю означает, что нам нужно потратить гораздо больше денег, чтобы нормально расслабиться.
81. Мужчины чаще страдают зависимостью от хэви-металлических баллад. В самых тяжелых случаях от баллад группы”Ария”.
82. В школе нас заставляют заниматься серьезными, требующими больших физических нагрузок видами спорта. Например, футболом. А девочкам достается что-нибудь легковесное, вроде бадминтона. Хотя бадминтон и спортом-то не назовешь! 83. Плюс к тому, если мы забываем спортивную форму, на физкультуре все равно приходится бегать по полю в трусах. От девочек в подобных случаях почему-то никто не требует раздеваться до исподнего, и они весь урок спокойно курят в туалете.
84. Нас чаще наказывают в школе.
85. Нас вообще чаще наказывают.
86. Мужчин обвиняют во всех войнах. Пистолет Макарова, винтовка М-16, автомат Калашникова и межконтинентальная баллистическая ракета “Сатана” считаются фаллическими символами, изобретенными мужчинами только для того, чтобы компенсировать свои сексуальные комплексы. И никто не желает признать, что женщины на самом деле просто ни черта не смыслят в военном деле и боевой технике!
87. А ведь в случае чего именно нас отправляют с маршевыми ротами на фронт, тогда как женщины машут нам вслед платочками, смахивая со щек горючие слезы.
88. И если хоть что-нибудь где-нибудь в мире идет не так, отвечать приходится все равно нам, мужчинам.
89. Мы постепенно становимся все менее нужными. Профессии, которые традиционно были нашими, превращаются в женские. И наоборот. Женщины уже и в хоккей играют!
90. Сколько бы мы не улыбались хмурому сотруднику ГИБДД и на сколько бы пуговиц не расстегнули воротник рубашки, нам все равно придется платить штраф за превышение скорости. А ведь чаще всего именно женщины оказываются виновниками ДТП!
91. Мы обречены ходить вместе с женщинами на мелодрамы с Леонардо ди Каприо, Томом Крузом, Брэдом Питтом, и после сеанса часами слушать о том, какие они “душки”. В то же время, когда мужчина увидит на экране Дженифер Лопес и отпустит пару метких замечаний относительно ее манеры поправлять сзади трусики, в 5 из 10 случаев его обвинят в “дурном вкусе”, в трех назовут “сексуальным маньяком”,а в двух -с ним просто перестанут разговаривать.
92. После слов “Милый, давай сегодня проведем вечер дома” можно не сомневаться, что нас ждет какое-нибудь душераздирающее телевизионное ток-шоу для слабоумных, вроде “Моей семьи” или “Я сама”. В лучшем случае фигурное катание. В худшем Слуцкая проигрывает.
93. Мы не любим шампанское. Но открывать его приходится нам. И получать пробкой в глаз тоже!
94. Мы слушаем в машине Уитни Хьюстон, Селин Дион и даже Наташу Королеву, поскольку в век феминизма считается, что женщина тоже имеет право выбирать FM-радиостанцию.
95. Про нас рассказывают анекдоты о том, как мы прячемся в шкафу и спускаемся в одних трусах по водосточной трубе. Самое смешное, что порой это вовсе не анекдот!
96. Женщинам не грозит интимная встреча с трансвеститом.
97. И с несовершеннолетней.
98. Мы не можем выйти замуж за миллионера.
99. Нас не пускают в женскую баню!
100. Ни одного из нас никогда не удостоят звания “мать-героиня”.

----------


## Asteriks

Мужчины жалуются и ищут лёгких путей. И никогда не знают, где их носки! ))

----------


## Akasey

не, Астерикс ты не права на счёт лёгких путей, просто есть отдельные индивидуумы вот и всё

----------


## vova230

Мужики часто повторяют - женская логика то, женская логика се. Подразумевая под этим, что настоящая логика и вообще мышление есть только у мужчин, а у женщин - так, инстинкты, более ничего.

Пример из жизни. Понадобилось взвесить кота. Потому что он разъелся, его надо принудительно худеть, а значит, требуется следить за весом животного.

Как взвесить кота? Да очень просто, решил я. Потому что у меня - высшее техническое образование плюс IQ, который зашкаливает даже за IQ Шэрон Стоун.

Берется безмен. Берется хозяйственная сумка с ручками. Взвешивается. Берется кот и сажается в сумку. Теперь осталось взвесить кота в сумке и вычесть вес сумки. Черта с два! В момент поднятия сумки кот оттуда выпрыгивает и уносится в голубую даль коридора, непрерывно матерясь.

Но у меня же IQ! Берется спортивная сумка с молнией. Взвешивается. Туда запихивается кот. Примерно полчаса запихивается. Потому что пузырек с перикисью водорода закончился и приходится прижигать раны зеленкой. Наконец молния закрывается, невзирая на протесты кота. Взвешивается. Кот дико бьется в сумке, поэтому его вес фиксируется от минус пяти до плюс сорока. Так не годится!

Но у меня же IQ! В доме есть и другие весы - напольные электронные! На них ставится сумка с бьющимся котом. Потому что вверх-вниз ему попрыгать на весах уже не удастся! И правильно, не удается, поэтому кот прыгает вбок и сумка все время падает с весов. Вес зафиксирован между двадцатью и восемьюдесятью килограммами. Правда, восемьдесят - это вроде мой вес, потому что удерживая сумку я случайно встал на весы.

Но у меня же IQ! Решено, что в условиях свободного обитания кот перестанет материться и метаться. Кот достается из сумки, ему скармливается что-то вкусное и кот просто ставится на электронные весы. Без сумки. Но без сумки коту неинтересно. Поэтому как только я отпускаю руки - кот исчезает в голубой дали коридора, все так же высказав обо мне все, что думает. Вес кота - 0 килограммов 0 граммов. Полегчал, бедолага.

В этот момент из магазина вернулась жена. Послушала мой горестный рассказ. Встала на электронные весы, записала данные. Взяла на руки кота, встала на весы с ним. Из общего веса вычла свой. Получила точный вес кота. Кот был доволен и мурлыкал. Вес был определен совершенно точно.

Какой вывод из этой немудреной истории? Простой. Мужская логика - она лучше. Потому что мужчины любят сами себе создавать трудности, а значит, закаляют таким образом волю.

Кот с этим выводом, правда, не согласен. Но кто его спрашивает, толстого увальня?!! 

© Алекс Экслер

----------


## Mouse

*Ну, не всё так мрачно! Вот 40 причин, из-за которых быть мужиком лучше, чем женщиной:*
1 Твой телефонный разговор длится 30 сек.
2 В фильмах голыми гораздо чаще показывают женщин.
3 Для недельного отпуска тебе хватает одного чемодана.
4 Тебе не нужно следить за сексуальной жизнью твоих друзей.
5 Очередь в туалет короче на 80
6 Ты сам можешь открыть все бутылки.
7 Старым друзьям глубоко плевать на перемены в твоем весе.
8 Когда ты переключаешь каналы в телевизоре, тебе не нужно останавливаться дольше чем на 5 сек.
9 Форма твоей задницы не имеет никакого значения для трудоустройства.
10 Все твои оргазмы настоящие.
11 На тебя не нападают парни в масках хоккейных вратарей.
12 Тебе не нужно всегда таскать с собой целую сумку крайне необходимых предметов.
13 Когда тебя критикуют, тебе не нужно паниковать, что все вокруг тайно тебя ненавидят.
14 Гараж и пульт телевизора ? твои и только твои.
15 Дела женитьбы улаживаются сами собой.
16 Если кто-то забывает тебя куда-нубудь позвать, он все еще может оставаться твоим другом.
17 Твои трусы стоят 100 руб. за 3 шт.
18 Тебе не нужно брить ничего, что находится ниже шеи.
19 Ни один из твоих сослуживцев не может довести тебя до слез.
20 Тебе не нужно каждую ночь засыпать рядом с волосатой задницей.
21 Если ты 34-летний холостяк, никто не обращает на это внимания.
22 Все, что есть на твоем лице ? всегда натурального цвета и формы.
23 Ты можешь наслаждаться тишиной, сидя в машине на месте пассажира.
24 Все проблемы улаживаются цветами.
25 Ты думаешь о сексе 90% времени, свободного ото сна.
26 Трех пар обуви тебе более чем достаточно.
27 Никто не перестает рассказывать неприличный анекдот, когда ты входишь в комнату.
28 Ты можешь снять майку, если тебе жарко.
29 Продавцы на авторынке могут говорить тебе правду.
30 Тебе наплевать, заметили ли окружающие твою новую прическу.
31 Ты можешь часами напролет молча смотреть футбол со своим другом и не терзаться вопросом: ? Может, он сердится на меня??.
32 Весь месяц у тебя одинаковое настроение.
33 Ты никогда не поедешь на другую заправку только потому, что эта? противная?.
34 Ты знаешь как минимум 20 способов открывания пивных бутылок.
35 Люди никогда не пялятся на твою грудь, когда ты разговариваешь с ними.
36 Ты запросто можешь заскочить к другу без ?небольшого подарочка?.
37 Если ты не позвонишь другу в назначенное время, он не будет рассказывать всем окружающим, как ты изменился.
38 Ты никогда не пропустишь возможности заняться любовью только потому, что у тебя ?нет настроения?.
39 Тебе не нужно помнить ничьих дат свадеб и дней рождений.
40 Если другой мужик появился на вечеринке одетым так же, как и ты, вы можете стать лучшими друзьями.

----------

